# id this for me



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ok here a short video since i dont have a digi cam, the p has a real yellowish green tent to him, the side youl be seeing is the side with a missing eye, i bought him today for $15, i also bought another red that was a lil beat up for $20, 
but please id this for me, i think it a tern but not postive

http://www.loco4fomoco.com/video/lefteye.mpg


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Move to id forum.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

oops sorry didnt know there was an id fourm


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

anyone?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

ya.. kinda looks like a tern
but the colour is off.... you need to set the correct white balance on yer cam


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Do you know if it's tankraised or wildcaught? If wild, do you know where it's from?
To me it looks like a stressed Redbelly - wheter it's a 'Ternezti' depends on where it was caught, or if tank bred, where the parents where caught...

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

i know its stressed out from take move, the lfs had it marked as yellow belly, its has a yellowish green tint, i know its prob not a rb b/c its tank mates already had alot of red and this guy has no red to him at all


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

the color is almost exactly like this, this is a pic from jack burton, and has it called a eigenmannie, i hav no idea but this is almost the exact same color


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

What color are the eyes?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a very stressed out P. nattereri to me. I see what appears to be bite marks or something along its side.


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

the pic i posted was a dead p the colours arnt the same when its alive also does your have an eye mising

i agree either very stressed p net or maybe tern


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

irate said:


> i know its stressed out from take move, the lfs had it marked as yellow belly, its has a yellowish green tint, i know its prob not a rb b/c its tank mates already had alot of red and this guy has no red to him at all


 Well, if you put 10 people in the room, they aren't all equally comfortable and at ease, are they? It's easy to imagine a one-eyed piranha being the most stressed out individual of a shoal, especially in already stressful and uncomfortable situations like residing in a pet store holding tank.

Also, LFS owners can label their fish whatever they want - if he wanted he could have called your "One-eyed Yellow Orinoco Piranha" if he was creative enough, or whatever else he could come up with - bottom line: don't buy into what pet store owners name their fish: if it's not a deliberate marketing trick, it's most likely ignorance...









I'd say wait for two or three weeks (or longer, if that's necessary for the dude to get at least halfway comfortable), and post a new picture or short video - in its current state, I doubt any pics or video's will help...
btw: I must say that short clips are quite a brilliant idea for ID purposes, as long as the quality is good and the file size reasonable!


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

ok its prob just a real stressed out p, ill be putting another short vid up in a week or two, prob some pics to


----------

